# miralax and diarrhea



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I've been taking miralax majority of the past year. The past couple times though, I'll take it three days in a row (like i always have in the past) but on the third day have very loose diarrhea all day (small amounts). I'm still constipated though if that makes sense. Anyone experience this? I NEVER have diarrhea and now I can't get my system under control atall. I don't understand how after a year of using it, it's turning on me. Could something else be going on?


----------



## Rosie Marie (Nov 27, 2014)

There is nothing worse than finally getting something to work and then it just quit! What you're explaining is pretty much what Miralax does for me which is that it gives me the smallest amount of relief-which is incredibly frustrating!

Maybe there is something else you can take with the Miralax to start getting better results? I know a lot of people have success when they combine certain medicines. Just took be safe I always get my family doctor or GI to approve what I can take in combination; just so nothing crazy happens.

I'm very sorry your body is being uncooperative all of a sudden. My doctor told me that if something is working for me to only do it for three weeks and alterate back and forth with something else because I seem to develop a tolerance quickly-which I hope isn't what is happening to you.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi rosie marie! Thank you for the response. Hmm your right. Maybe I should add metamucil. I used to take that with miralax and had pretty good results. Do you get pain on your left side when this happens to you? I do but contribute it to being overly constipated.. who knows. Wish you the best


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow.. going through this. I have normally bad spasm pain IBS-D in the lower left decending colon. I have been taking levbid for a month and now suffering constipation (thread in this section and general) for the last 4 days or so... miralax and no levbid for 3+ days now. I had movement and passed same stool, but not enough I don't think to be clear. Now this moring I had a basically a clod pass and then (and now) nothing but runs and small pile of dirt like stool. Yet.. I still full a little full-ish higher up in the track. Was wondering myself if it the miralax (had given me a weird feeling in the small intestine area), or if I still have stool further up in the colon. Also some light pinching and small cramping in the lower left colon (my problem area).

If you are having the runs does that mean you are clear?


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

No way in my case. I know for sure I'm not clear because I never go "normal". Just the very small amounts of diarrhea which last for days. Have your drs suggested what the left side pain could be? It just seems to keep getting worse and more frequent. I'd like to blame it on constipation however I have been for the past year and never used to get the pain.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

marleyma said:


> No way in my case. I know for sure I'm not clear because I never go "normal". Just the very small amounts of diarrhea which last for days. Have your drs suggested what the left side pain could be? It just seems to keep getting worse and more frequent. I'd like to blame it on constipation however I have been for the past year and never used to get the pain.


They think my left side colon pain is spasms, and I have to agree. Levbid shut them down after a couple days, really feel good on it. After a week pretty much all pain gone, but then the levbid had slowed my everything down to the point of constipation. Now off the levbid and using miralax the pinches/twinges and pain is back a little. I thinkit is going to be a balancing act for me.


----------

